# "new" 2003 26rs



## Markh1 (Sep 11, 2005)

Purchased a used 2003 26RS from the PPL Consignment Center in Houston a couiple of weeks ago. Fortunately, I found this site about two months ago, when we had first decided that the Outback was the TT we wanted. Because of all the helpful hints and great sharing of information from you guys, we felt very confident in making our purchase.

We took the trailer our to the deer lease this weekend, Houston to Del Rio (6 hour trip) and got everything all set up for the season. Again, because of all the searchable information on the site, SWMBO (She Who Must Be Obeyed) and the kids had a great time, no problems.

Well, the only probelm I had was the trailer moving at night. Every time my daughters would toss or turn in the front bunks, movement in the rear slide bed would wake me up. I have the trailer super level and the stabilizers down, but the trailer still moves more than I anticipted.

I'm going to take some concrete pads with me next week and see if that doesn't reduce the movement. If that doesn't work, I guess I'll just have to drink more Scotch before bedtime.









Anyway, thank you very much for all the sharing of information. We really appreciate all the helpful info we have received (so far!). I'll post pictures when I figure out how to do it.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats Mark!

And if you're going to leave the trailer on a site you might consider picking up a set of those heavy little tripod jacks which do a better job.

Camp on !


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy your new trailer!!

Jim's right, those tripod jacks make a big difference with stability.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

markh1,

First of all, congratulations on the new Outback! I'm sure you will love it.









The 'Trailer Quiver' as I like to call it, seems to be a way of life in TT's, and I think it is probably magnified with that rear slide hanging so far beyond the wheels. It amazes me how little motion it takes to feel the quiver.

Short of raising the trailer completely off the suspension, I think the scotch solution may be your best bet!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Scotch would be my first choice but that usually doesn't go well with the â€œSHMBOâ€ people.

Another thing you may be missing is wheel chocks. I find when I don't use them, whether or not I need them, the TT is less stable.

Bill


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Congratulations on the new Outback! I know you are going to enjoy it, and, you are in an awsome forum for a wealth of info. sunny


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I had the heavier jacks on my 19 ft trailer, it still moved somewhat. I would go with the wheel locks that go between the tires. That eliminates it for me the best. I made a set using a scissors jack from an S 10 blazer. (ya know for tire changing).

The Scotch thing is a good solution but could get costly on long vacations.

Here s to a good nights sleep









John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Mark on the 26RS
I use Deluxe Tire Locking Chock
And those Aluminim stacker jacks
which has reduce the movement of the trailer alot
Happy Camping









Don


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Part of it is also learning how to sleep in a TT. My DW thought my 15 year old son would cause the TT to flip onto its side when we test camped in the driveway this Spring. A little coaching from DOD (dear old dad)







and he stopped his thrashing (to get comfortable).







I will look into those good ideas mentioned above.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats and welcome!

The TRAILER WIGGLE...well, I guess you just get used to it. Like a waterbed or something.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Congratulations on your new purchase and happy camping. Welcome to OBers.com. Post often.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the Outback and welcometo the site. My daughter didn't complain about the trailer wiggle on our first camping trip....then I pulled out of a campground with out removing the locking wheel chocks (the kind that go between the wheels). Now we just use the wedge style chocks and we now have the wiggle.

As for the Scotch........I think that Tequila works better!!!!









Gary


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Contrats on your purchase and welcome to the site action . I'm sure you will have years of enjoyment with your new TT.


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

I used PPL to sell my last RV after purchasing the 06' 27rsds. It sold in less than a week. I wish I could have gotten back all the $ I used in placing ads while trying to sell it myself. I would have netted about $200 more. Now that would have bought a lot of scotch although I prefer Crown in the winter and rolling rock in the summer. PPL is a little stiff in their commission but they can turn an RV quickly if you need to get rid of one fast. Welcome to the outbackers group. good luck.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

markh1 action

welcome to the "SITE"
and congrats on the new (used) outback









darrel


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mark

Congrats on your new TT








Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Thor


----------



## Markh1 (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. You sure know how to make a guy feel welcome.

Since I'll be leaving the trailer at the deer lease through January, I think I'll try those tri-pod jacks and the scissor type wheel chocks.

Thanks again for all the information. I'll be back for more.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, markh1! Maybe our Outbacks will pass on I-10 one of these days. action


----------

